# Looking for a badge



## 48Whizz (Oct 20, 2021)

Good morning! Not sure if this is in the right forum or not but I have a 1948 Chicago Schwinn and the neck badge is missing. I’ve done some research and I believe this is the badge I’m looking for. If anyone has one available I would be greatly appreciative of buying one


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2021)

First, despite what the eBay listing says that badge is not rare-actually pretty common. Being a '48 your bike could have had any number of badges on it. Are there any dealer decals on it? If not I'd say find any badge you like with the proper hole spacing and use it. V/r Shawn


----------



## 48Whizz (Oct 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> First, despite what the eBay listing says that badge is not rare-actually pretty common. Being a '48 your bike could have had any number of badges on it. Are there any dealer decals on it? If not I'd say find any badge you like with the proper hole spacing and use it. V/r Shawn



What you’re saying coincides with what I’ve heard from others. I only base it off-white a couple members with 48 Whizzer models have said is on there’s.  I know mine is a Chicago/win so I wouldn’t mind having “Chicago” in the badge


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2021)

48Whizz said:


> What you’re saying coincides with what I’ve heard from others. I only base it off-white a couple members with 48 Whizzer models have said is on there’s.  I know mine is a Chicago/win so I wouldn’t mind having “Chicago” in the badge



Understand-shouldn't be a hard badge to find. GLWTS V/r Shawn


----------



## 48Whizz (Oct 20, 2021)

I was doing some work in the garage today and measured the bolts in the steering head. Ends up the bolts are still there and the spacing is actually 2 3/16 inches apart. I don’t know if that helps the more knowledgable direct me in the proper location for a replacement badge?


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 20, 2021)

Unless this is the ultra rare, square bearing model.... THAT is a gnarled up bearing race
_Whew !!_


----------



## 48Whizz (Oct 20, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Unless this is the ultra rare, square bearing model.... THAT is a gnarled up bearing race
> _Whew !!_



Not really chewed up at all. The bearings and race is clean. Guess the HD pic makes the race looks rough but not too bad actually.


----------

